# Martinis



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm a new 21 year old and I have become quite fond of the Sour Apple Martini. I would like to try another kind, but am afraid to because I don't know if I will like it. Can anyone suggest a good recipe for another type of martini?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16904&highlight=Martini

Search is your friend.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16904&highlight=Martini
> 
> Search is your friend.


Yeah, but then you don't get to up the post count by saying "use search"!!!:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> Yeah, but then you don't get to up the post count by saying "use search"!!!:r


More posts are what I don't need!  :r


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

PinkPistol86 said:


> Hey, I'm a new 21 year old and I have become quite fond of the Sour Apple Martini. I would like to try another kind, but am afraid to because I don't know if I will like it. Can anyone suggest a good recipe for another type of martini?


Gin. Ice. Olive.

jag

(sorry, I'm a pretty simple guy...that's the best I can do)


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> Gin. Ice. Olive.
> 
> jag
> 
> (sorry, I'm a pretty simple guy...that's the best I can do)


:tpd: For variety substitute the gin for vodka.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> Gin. Ice. Olive.
> 
> jag
> 
> (sorry, I'm a pretty simple guy...that's the best I can do)


Is there any other kind? Tanqueray anyone?:al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Vodka, a mist of vermouth (slight mist), and a twist..... that's all you need my brother 


Not a fan of Apple Martini's but have had some Lychee Martini's that were surprisingly tasty.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Is there any other kind? Tanqueray anyone?:al


I guess if it's hot out, you may wanna try tanqueray rangpur if you're not used to martinis...

I'm a Beefeater guy...

Random Legend...
The martinin was invented by Martini de Arma de Tagia, a bartender at Knickerbockers in New York...he made the drink for Norman Rockefeller....

The drink has a million origins...that's my favorite...

jag


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

jagmqt said:


> I guess if it's hot out, you may wanna try tanqueray rangpur if you're not used to martinis...


Really don't care for Tanqueray Rangpur in a martini ... the lime taste just seems to spoil it ... :2


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

jagmqt said:


> Gin. Ice. Olive.
> 
> jag
> 
> (sorry, I'm a pretty simple guy...that's the best I can do)


:tpd:..............you had me at gin.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Vodka, a mist of vermouth (slight mist), and a twist..... that's all you need my brother
> 
> Not a fan of Apple Martini's but have had some Lychee Martini's that were surprisingly tasty.


Try some Level 1 Chocolate Vodka.

Just strain it through ice and into a martini glass.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Be prepared for a shock. The word Martini is bandy about loosely nowadays and many of the *tinis have nothing to do with a martini. Just like any nose wipe is now called kleenex.

Chocolate Martinis and Appletinis etc... are very sweet and the flavor agents are designed to mask the flavors of the alcohol. The traditional drinks like Maritinis and Manhattans were designed to accentuate the tastes of fine spirits not mask them.

Traditional martinis in my opinion are actually harder to make properly than the sweet drinks because proportion is important so many bartenders don't make them well and they end up tasting like lighter fluid. I also find the trend toward intensely dry martinis also don't actually taste like a martini they taste like the spirit be it vodka or gin. This coming from a man who for years agreed with Winston Churhill in thinking the perfect martini involved pouring a glass full of cold gin and looking at a bottle of vermouth. That was until I actually was introduced to one that was made properly with vermouth. Iced gin neat is a nice drink unto itself but the nuances of one that actually has vermouth in it in my opinion is something else entirely.

Many traditional Gin martinis use a ratio of 4 or 5 to 1 gin to dry vermouth. So a 5 ounce martini might be 4 oz gin 1 oz vermouth. I like Bombay Sapphire with Martini & Rossi dry vermouth with 3 Olives. Txmatt makes a very good point here that like all wine vermouth spoils and should be kept used within days of being opened or within two weeks if using a vacuvin type system.

Now if you are not interested in the "hardcore" martinis and want a *tini drink here is one I make for my wife on a regular basis. I like it too so I'm not saying it is a girlie drink.

Mocha Martini
1.5 parts Van Gogh Double Espresso Vodka
1 parts Godiva Chocloate Liqueur
1 parts Bailey's Irish Cream
1.5 parts Regular Vodka

Optional/Variations
Splash Frangelico for nutty
or
Spalsh grand marinier/cointreau for orange.
Rim with chocolate shavings.
Using standard jiggers this would be a potent 5oz martini.

Just some thought to get you started.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm not entirely a purist like gvarsity, but I do like mine pretty simple and straightforward. Gin, vermouth, olives. For someone coming to proper martinis from an Appletini, you might try a "dirty martini" = gin, hint of dry vermouth, generous splash of olive juice, and olives. A well-made dirty martini is a thing of beauty.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> I'm not entirely a purist like gvarsity, but I do like mine pretty simple and straightforward. Gin, vermouth, olives. For someone coming to proper martinis from an Appletini, you might try a "dirty martini" = gin, hint of dry vermouth, generous splash of olive juice, and olives. A well-made dirty martini is a thing of beauty.


This is my favorite kind. I've made my own for a few years now, using different portions of the above ingredients, but I've found that the dirty ones are the best to me. :al


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Smokin some baby-backs tonite. It's such a long process ... 2.5 hours on the Weber and I'm on martini #3. Prolly early to bed after supper ... unless, of course, the Rockies actually get a real lead.

No one makes a "hardcore" martini like my wife ... gin please, no girlie vodka.

Normally, they only have 2 olives. She just told me that she would use 3 olives ... she loves them and gets to eat them anyway. I confess ... 2 was my idea ... maybe it was MY fem side???

Whatever ... Christie's martinis are mean and go great with this RASS.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

I knew an old-timer that would get olives bottled in brine, drain the brine, fill with vermouth, and keep it in the back of his fridge for a couple weeks...he'd drop one of those in with his gin, which he kept in the freezer at all times...no ice watering down his gin...

Those were some damn good drinks...

jag


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> Be prepared for a shock. The word Martini is bandy about loosely nowadays and many of the *tinis have nothing to do with a martini. Just like any nose wipe is now called kleenex.
> 
> Chocolate Martinis and Appletinis etc... are very sweet and the flavor agents are designed to mask the flavors of the alcohol. The traditional drinks like Maritinis and Manhattans were designed to accentuate the tastes of fine spirits not mask them.
> 
> ...


That drink sounds amazing! I might have to try it and see if they have the ingredients at our local liquor store.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

PinkPistol86 said:


> That drink sounds amazing! I might have to try it and see if they have the ingredients at our local liquor store.


:tpd: That does sound yummy.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I came up with this on the fly for my wife and have been known to drink one occasion myself. Stil not really a martini in my narrow little mind.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

as the Ketel One ad says:



> Dear ketel one drinker,
> here is the recipe for our signature cocktail:
> take one part Ketel One
> add nothing
> drink


(substitute your favorite vodka)


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Vodka, a mist of vermouth (slight mist), and a twist..... that's all you need my brother
> 
> Not a fan of Apple Martini's but have had some Lychee Martini's that were surprisingly tasty.


Thanks, I'm actually a girl, but thanks anyway. What's a twist?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PinkPistol86 said:


> Thanks, I'm actually a girl, but thanks anyway. *What's a twist*?


Info here:


----------

